# Good Backstop Material



## slayer73 (Aug 19, 2008)

Look up the lifetime target. I built one with rags as the filler and it works great for field points!


----------



## xecutioner (Jan 28, 2008)

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/product_info.php?cPath=53_453&products_id=11878


----------



## td051 (Jan 14, 2007)

Check out B.U.P hd back stop. It's 4x6 and only blanket type back stop I seen to stop faster arrows and it's pretty reasonable.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Old rubber belting like off conveyors.
Better yet don't miss the target LOL


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

theres a couple things that we have that are pretty decently priced.the first one is if you want to make a solid target back drop.You can buy stall mats.They are insanely HEAVY.so you just have to be prepared as far as what kind of frame you build to support them and so on.Places like tractor supply company or whatever place like that near you has them.We have another covered target that we have carpet behind the target and it works pretty well.we took just took the size we wanted the backdrop and doubled it so there was a dual layer of carpet behind the targets.


----------



## mphunts (Jan 8, 2008)

go to your local hot tub store & ask for hot tub covers they have taken off. they are about 7' square & you can use 3 or more of them. leave the vinyl on them. The hot tub people have to pay to have them hauled off & will be glad to give them to you. I use them for a broadhead target also. Never ending supply of free targets & just you & I know about it. good luck, shoot straight & have fun mike


----------



## anon (Dec 19, 2010)

I find that a large oak tree makes an excellent back stop.


----------



## stinger13 (Mar 23, 2011)

anon said:


> I find that a large oak tree makes an excellent back stop.


Yep just don't miss the target with this one!!!! :mg: It is devastating to errant arrows...


----------



## 2nd_Shot (Feb 24, 2010)

I have also used a horse stall mat for backstop. They are around 50.00 for a 4x6 sheet 3/4" thick rubber and weigh almost 100lbs. They stop any arrow but are not easy pulling them out and u have to rub the rubber off your arrow afterwards. I tried 1/4 trailor mats but arrow passed thru them. I know there are some 1/2" mats but could not find any to try.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

I was at an expo this weekend and was watching an archery trick shot doing some of his stuff indoors. He had two backdrops, a layer that was probably just for show and then something a bit heavier behind that which would completely drop the arrows in their tracks. Does anyone have any suggestions for something like that? It would be nice to be able to hang something large behind a target for indoor shooting but I'm sure whatever he was using costs quite a bit.


----------



## Sleazy-E (May 13, 2010)

Dale_B1 said:


> Old rubber belting like off conveyors.


+1. Exactly what I was thinking. I work at a dock facility that has a belt system and one of the belts was just replaced, so I scored about 20 feet of the stuff. Tough to cut because it's steel belted core, but there is no way possible that an arrow is getting through that stuff.


----------



## Hoythews71 (Sep 22, 2010)

On of the local shops here uses carpet samples and bands them together. Basically a Block target...only carpeting.

You wont have to worry about the steel belting fracturing your arrows, possibly causing them to splinter.


----------



## OTTO (Jul 27, 2003)

If you live near a coal mine or know some1 who works at one get a piece of mine belt. Its the best stuff in the world for a backstop, pretty much it a thick rubber with a tough tough tough weave molded inside of it it will stop a arrow in its tracks. If ya lived closer I could give ya all you could haul for free lol


----------

